
You need to agree the new Xcode Licence to use git on OSX - Reagr
$git status<p>Agreeing to the Xcode&#x2F;iOS license requires admin privileges, please re-run as root via sudo.<p>$sudo git
Password:<p>You have not agreed to the Xcode license agreements. You must agree to both license agreements below in order to use Xcode.<p>Hit the Enter key to view the license agreements at &#x27;&#x2F;Applications&#x2F;Xcode.app&#x2F;Contents&#x2F;Resources&#x2F;English.lproj&#x2F;License.rtf&#x27;<p>###LICENCE ...<p>By typing &#x27;agree&#x27; you are agreeing to the terms of the software license agreements. Type &#x27;print&#x27; to print them or anything else to cancel, [agree, print, cancel] agree<p>$
======
aioprisan
That's always been the case, with any command line package that was installed
and linked to Xcode. It's not just the latest version.

------
maxharris
You need to agree to the OS X license to use OS X. What, if anything, is in
Xcode's license that's so objectionable to someone that has no problem with
the OS X license?

------
ksherlock
A git binary is also included with source tree or maybe you could install a
git binary via home-brew if that's a problem.

